# Gorillapod vs Mini-Tripod vs...?



## manaheim (May 11, 2008)

I have a $75 amazon gift cert burning a hole in my pocket and have been eyeballing these gorillapods for a while.

Anyone have one and have any thoughts?

I'd like a portable/flexible tripod that's relatively easy to haul around with me.


----------



## Socrates (May 11, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I have a $75 amazon gift cert burning a hole in my pocket and have been eyeballing these gorillapods for a while.
> 
> Anyone have one and have any thoughts?
> 
> I'd like a portable/flexible tripod that's relatively easy to haul around with me.



I bought a Gorillapod for a P&S.  Not pleased at all.  It quivers.

For my SLRs, my tripod substitute is a child's bean bag, although mine was custom-made by my wife's grandmother thirty years ago.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2008)

Take 1 $1800.00 camera (D300). Add one expensive Nikon lens then stir in one 1 $70.00 Gorilla Pod SLR plastic flexible bead leg mini tripod.  Mix well until combined.  Now add one teaspoon of hard surface.  

While the mixture is setting out preheat your broom and dustpan to room temperature.  When Gorilla Pod fails sweep remains into dustpan and place all pieces into proper waste container.  

Sorry, after looking at the different Gorilla Pods they look like a recipe for disaster to me.

Personally for something small like that I would look at something like these.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/247267-REG/Benbo_BEN108_Mini_Trekker_Tripod.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...il&Q=&sku=394681&is=REG&si=spec#goto_itemInfo
The Novoflex is rated to medium format cameras. 

They won't wrap around a pole, but they also look a lot more stable than a bunch of snap beads for legs.


----------



## EricBrian (May 11, 2008)

So, I am actually tired of buying tripods that turn out to be not so good! 

Anybody familiar with this tripod:
Bogen - Manfrotto 190XPROB Black Tripod Kit with 322RC2 Grip Action Ball Quick Release Head

Any input would be great. 

Dang, sorry for hijacking your post, manaheim.


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2008)

sorry its the UK version - but I would go for the http://www.amazon.co.uk/Manfrotto-M...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1210522876&sr=8-1
rather than the 190. Mostly as I have read some very good things about hte 055 (and by end of next week should be able to comment from experience).
As for the head - again not from my experiences - I have seen others using it to very good effect - depends what sort of shooting you do though = the ballhead is much better for tracking something moving rather than setting up for a landscaping shot (not to say that they cannot do it, just that a 3 way head would proably be easier to use.

For the OP, gryphonslair99 really summed things up. Those tripod grips are made with compact point and shoot cameras in mind and as such are not designed for all the weight in a SRL or DSLR. I think it goes without saying that when it comes to tripods (and bags) its foolish to think that after spending so much on the camera and lens that the tripod should be the cheaper model - get the best you can. Also, if getting lower down is your aim look at the tripod I linked (and I think the 190 as well) which can get as low as 10cm off the ground and still be able to stand at full height if you wish.
Also - a decent sock + rice + string or thread and you can make your own beanbag


----------



## rubbertree (May 11, 2008)

My kids got me the gorilla for Christmas last year and I have yet to use it. I am worried about the scenerio that gryphonslair99 set out above.
I have a Manfrotto but it's older and not a quick release, I would love to get one of those soon.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2008)

EricBrian said:


> So, I am actually tired of buying tripods that turn out to be not so good!
> 
> Anybody familiar with this tripod:
> Bogen - Manfrotto 190XPROB Black Tripod Kit with 322RC2 Grip Action Ball Quick Release Head
> ...



I have the older 3021Pro B legs and love them. I have heard many good things about the 190XPROB legs as well.  As for the head pictured, I use it and love it.  With that said, that is my studio head on a larger set of legs.  For field stuff I prefer my 3021 legs with the 488RC2 head.  A little easier to carry around than the 322RC2


----------



## AmericanJesus (May 11, 2008)

I have a very similar setup, and let me say the manfreto/bogen support system is the sharpest lens i have. My shooting partner uses the same setup as well.
I love watching people tilt there heads when i make the thing go from eye level to 10cm off the ground.


----------



## manaheim (May 11, 2008)

Those larger ones are obviously nice, but I'm looking for a more portable solution.

Totally understand the gorilla fears, though I wasn't planning to stick the thing on some pole overhanging a highway or anything... 

Dunno.  I guess I really _want_ it to be viable because it seems cool.


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2008)

how portable is portable?
those larger tripods are not that cumberson and with a bag they can be carried about very easily (for when you are not shooting) and then whilst you are shooting they are a real asset.
Guess it really comes down to what you want out of the tripod


----------



## AmericanJesus (May 11, 2008)

Overread said:


> how portable is portable?
> those larger tripods are not that cumberson and with a bag they can be carried about very easily (for when you are not shooting) and then whilst you are shooting they are a real asset.
> Guess it really comes down to what you want out of the tripod



I fashioned a sling type strap on mine. Holds nicely on my back along side a backpack!


----------



## manaheim (May 11, 2008)

Overread said:


> how portable is portable?
> those larger tripods are not that cumberson and with a bag they can be carried about very easily (for when you are not shooting) and then whilst you are shooting they are a real asset.
> Guess it really comes down to what you want out of the tripod


 
My current thing is I try to carry my camera EVERYWHERE I go.  For me that means trying to maximize the effectiveness of the equipment I carry, but minimize the space.  Carrying a normal size tripod everywhere I go would kinda be a nightmare.

Basically, I try to carry no more than I can fit in my mini-backpack: http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-5273-Expedition-Photo-Backpack/dp/B00004X0ZO/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i


----------



## Overread (May 11, 2008)

hmm I must admit that I have carried a normal sized tripod where ever I tend to go and its never really got in the way much - its another bag, but its not much hastle. Plus when I get somewhere (say a zoo or a park) and I know that I will be using and needed the tripod I take it out and fold up the bag - then the tripod stays out all the time, locked onto the camera. Its actually not too bad to go around like that - though I will admit I often have all the legs retracted but then this is not a problem for me as I tend to use the tripod low down more often as not.

As you were looking at the mini-tripods I guess you are into macro photography - I think it would be better to have one single tripod that can do all, rather than 2 which you have to change between


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2008)

manaheim said:


> My current thing is I try to carry my camera EVERYWHERE I go.  For me that means trying to maximize the effectiveness of the equipment I carry, but minimize the space.  Carrying a normal size tripod everywhere I go would kinda be a nightmare.
> 
> Basically, I try to carry no more than I can fit in my mini-backpack: http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-5273-Expedition-Photo-Backpack/dp/B00004X0ZO/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_i



Then take a look at the Novoflex I posted a link to.  Folded only 7.6" and 5 ounces.  The Gorillapod SLR is 9" and 8.5 ounces.  The Novoflex won't wrap around anything, but it is small, well built and supports more than the Gorillapod.  They are priced the same and the Novoflex would give you a small ballhead in case you ever decided to get a monopod.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 12, 2008)

Way off the price range that you mentioned, but the best mini tripods that I've seen do far, are -

Gitzo Baby 
Folded: ~10" Max: ~14" Min: ~2.5" Load: ~22 pound

Really Right Stuff
Folded: 12.4" Max: 16.9" Min: 1.9" Load: 50 pound

Those come without a ball head.


----------



## manaheim (May 12, 2008)

OMG those gitzos are expensive. lol

Regardless, all very good feedback.  I found out that my wife went ahead and got me the gorillapod (trying to be nice... can't blame the woman)  so I'll either wind up selling it or keeping it for ... well, just what the hell? 

I'll get one of the others instead.  Thanks for suggestions and comments.


----------



## uplander (May 12, 2008)

I have the 055XPROB / 322RC2
The 055XPRO is the replacement for the older 3021
The head is very ersatile and really grips well here it is with my 40D and Canon 100-400L on it





The tripod is versatile too!




The head


----------



## EricBrian (May 12, 2008)

uplander said:


> I have the 055XPROB / 322RC2
> The 055XPRO is the replacement for the older 3021
> The head is very ersatile and really grips well here it is with my 40D and Canon 100-400L on it
> 
> ...



I am just waiting to get paid for my latest job and I am buying this setup.


----------



## Overread (May 14, 2008)

well my 055XPROB arrived at last 
one thing that I have been wondering, the 322RC2 head has the ability (thanks to uplander for the shots) to hold the camera at the vertical when the tripod is set to a low height and the center is lifted out and put to the side. Are there any other heads that allow this to be done? (otherwise I will be going for the 322RC2!)


----------



## table1349 (May 14, 2008)

The one concern I would mention about the 322RC2 set up the way that uplander has it is the reduction in maximum weight support (5.5lbs like the 222 head) and the inherent instability with the plate on the end of the handle.  Especially with a longer piece of glass as pictured.  

I have the same head and love it, but use it with the plate attached so the handle sits to the right.  Much more stable that way and is rated to 11 pounds.


----------



## Overread (May 14, 2008)

True you will lose the stability and holding about, but I was thinking for lower down shots (of say plants) that an upright camera would be easier for me to use than one on its side.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (May 14, 2008)

I was looking into one too but shortly after vetoed the idea considering if those legs were too flexable..... Well lets just say I'm broke enough as it is.


----------



## table1349 (May 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> True you will lose the stability and holding about, but I was thinking for lower down shots (of say plants) that an upright camera would be easier for me to use than one on its side.



If you haven't already, go play with one at a photography shop.  You will be amazed at the positions you can put that head in.  I use mine mostly for portrait/studio work now.  I have a 488RC2 and a new Vagabond S300 that I really like for general shooting.


----------



## Overread (May 14, 2008)

I was looking at getting a 488RC2 as well - so for me its a toss up at the moment between the two heads - I think I might go for the 322RC2 now simply, as you say, as it has a lot of different working positions (that and I have yet to get any silly heavy glass!)


----------



## kundalini (May 14, 2008)

I have the 488RC4 and think it's really good head (my first ball head). However, I am having surgery on one of my shoulders next week and a couple of months later the other.

My question, gryphonslair99, is the 322RC2 a true one handed operation? I will not be able to hand hold my camera for quite a while after each surgery and thought the 322 may be a good option to still photograph as long as I can get someone to move the gear around for me. What do you think?

BTW, the 055XPROB legs are great. You know, I never tried to get it to drop to 10cm before reading this thread.  Sum'***** does it though. :lmao:


----------



## table1349 (May 14, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I have the 488RC4 and think it's really good head (my first ball head). However, I am having surgery on one of my shoulders next week and a couple of months later the other.
> 
> My question, gryphonslair99, is the 322RC2 a true one handed operation? I will not be able to hand hold my camera for quite a while after each surgery and thought the 322 may be a good option to still photograph as long as I can get someone to move the gear around for me. What do you think?
> 
> BTW, the 055XPROB legs are great. You know, I never tried to get it to drop to 10cm before reading this thread.  Sum'***** does it though. :lmao:



The best way to tell is to try one out if possible.  I would think that you should be able to operate it one handed.  There is a tension knob in the handle that adjusts the head/grip/twist tension.  There is a separate inset hex screw to adjust the ball grip tension.  It is this hex screw that people need to know about. The grip on the ball will loosen over time.  A quick turn of that hex screw will tighten it right back up good as new.  

For a price there is even a wired shutter release made to be attached to the 322RC2 head at the top of the pistol grip.  Runs about $50.00 with out the necessary cable.  
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...o_322RS_322RS_Electronic_Shutter_Release.html

The nice thing about this head is you can swap the side that the QR is on and have the handle to the left or the right with the pistol grip trigger to the front. Just two screws to remove to take the plate off.


----------



## kundalini (May 14, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The best way to tell is to try one out if possible.
> 
> The nice thing about this head is you can swap the side that the QR is on and have the handle to the left or the right with the pistol grip trigger to the front. Just two screws to remove to take the plate off.


Unfortunately, I doubt that I will have time to test one myself.

The ability to switch from left to right hand is what piqued my interest.

May do some more searching, but likely to just order one.


----------



## rmh159 (May 15, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sorry, after looking at the different Gorilla Pods they look like a recipe for disaster to me.


 
LOL hilarious... but how can you judge something based off of looking at it on a website???

I have the SLR Gorillapod and LOVE it.  It's very light weight, even though I've added a ballhead on top of it and it's never once slipped on me.

You do have to have somewhat of a brain when using it though.  As in, you set it up and don't just let go of your equipment and run off.  When I've used it in sketchy situations (like on a pole that has a 10+ foot drop) I take my time setting it up, ensure the grip is strong enough to not budge and then take my hand off of the camera but NOT out of the wrist strap.  That way IF it does fall... the wrist strap catches it.

Like I said though, I've never had it fall or even slip.  I categorize Gorillapods under... If you're stupid, you'll probably break your camera... if you have 1/2 a brain you probably won't.


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> LOL hilarious... but how can you judge something based off of looking at it on a website???
> 
> I have the SLR Gorillapod and LOVE it.  It's very light weight, even though I've added a ballhead on top of it and it's never once slipped on me.
> 
> ...



Easy, I didn't look at it on a web site.  Nor did I say I looked at them at a web site.  I went to a real brick and mortar Photography shop that has GorillaPods in their inventory.  They even had one wrapped around a post.  Played with them, tried them out and even put soeme weight on the SLR model.  Needless to say, my trial of them the item did not impress me.  If you want to put a P&S on one, they are cheap, light weight and compact.  

Me, I'm not putting $3000.00 worth of body and lens on a snap bead tripod that I actually tested.  Call me a non believer.  But my opinion of them is they are not good support for a serious camera. 

For half the price I bought a manfrotto super clamp. Supports 33lbs. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/5160-REG/Bogen_Manfrotto_2909_2909_Super_Clamp_with.html Actually I have several since I shoot sports and they are outstanding at attaching strobes to solid support like girders, steel pipe rails, etc.  I have used a super clamp and hung a a 30D with a 24mm wide angle lens off of a support post 10 feet above the rim of a basket ball goal with a pocket wizard attached at a collage game or two.  Slam dunks look totally different from above.  
Used this set up to be exact. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/375297-REG/Bogen_Manfrotto_2910_Super_Clamp_with_3025.html
I was completely confident with the setup and it has never remotely come close to letting me down.  If I need more weight capacity there are other posts or heads that can be just as easliy use.  Super clamps work really well and I trust this a lot more than plastic pop beads that bend.  

I trust the super clamp on longer then 10 foot poles, the front or back bumper of a 50 mph vehicle and anything else it can clamp to with out my wrist in the wrist strap.  It's just that sturdy.  

I personally categorize GorillaPods under... If you're stupid, you'll probably break your camera... if you have 1/2 a brain you probably won't and if you have a full working brain you don't buy it at all.


----------



## kundalini (May 15, 2008)

Super clamps are just that.  Super.


----------

